# How effective is Hypnobabies for birth and other medical stuff?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing Hypnobabies with my next birth (not currently pregnant, though). I'm curious, if you did it:

1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?

2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?

3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?









4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?

All information avidly devoured; thanks!


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

I








hypnobabies threads.....

1. I have heard of women sleeping through active labor, especially in hospital births where they needed their rest. I don't think there's really a time limit on it. For me, I had no desire to switch off. I moved my light switch to center and left it there bc I wanted to be up and mobile during active labor. That said, before I woke up and realized I was in my birthing time, I was dreaming of using my light switch in the off position. So maybe I was doing it in my sleep? idk

2. My birth was 98% pain free. The hospital staff going nuts that I was complete and +2 when I walked in the door was what interrupted my focus and made me uncomfortable. I think without that distraction I would have been fine through transition. I regained my focus about 5 min later and the rest was pain free.

3. I kind of figured it would work for me ahead of time but I was a bit freaked at how easily I hypnotized myself.

4. I do use the techniques for headaches and better sleep. And I know there's a hb cd for needles, if that makes you uneasy. It's not exactly the kind of hypnosis I'd use for a broken leg or dental work, I'd want something more specific like one of these, http://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4696

I think hypnobabies is a great tool! It may not work 100% for everyone but I can't imagine a woman not benefiting during her birthing time from the practiced relaxation and the affirmations. It's good stuff.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

*1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?*

The main tool in Hypnobabies is a "lightswitch". When you turn it off, all of your skeletal muscles relax and your body releases endorphins. You are still aware of what's happening around you. It's the opposite of "checking out" or "missing" things. I felt _more_ aware and connected to the experience. Pain is very disorienting to me, so I really appreciated being able to experience labor as pressure, tightening, etc.







I did sleep through parts of my fourth and fifth babies' births. I liked being able to take an hour-long nap at 8 cm when I was tired.









*2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?*

95%+ was painfree/totally comfortable, only pressure. In that 5% or so (transition/pushing) most of that was probably in the category "ok, this isn't really the nicest sensation--I'm not sure I like this very much" rather than "OUCH! PAIN! MAKE IT STOP!" Actually, I don't recall experiencing any in the latter category.









*3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?*

Yes. I thought hypnosis was a bunch of hooey. I had to see evidence that it works (read lots of birth stories) before I decided to learn it. Even then I had to let go qualms over how silly hypnosis seems at first. After I chose to embrace it as a tool to help create a better birth experience, I was golden.









*4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?*

I've had some success with headaches and such, but I've never tried it for something like dental work. I did break my elbow during my fifth pregnancy (4th time using hypnosis for childbirth) and it helped me stay calm and focused until I got to the doctor. I used pain meds, though, because they were more effective for that kind of pain. Childbirth is _supposed_ to happen, broken bones are not.









You can read over 250 birth stories of moms using hypnosis here:

http://pregnancybirthandbabies.com/P...th_stories.htm


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Veritaserum: Thanks for the clarification re "checking out". Personally I wouldn't really mind "missing out" on labour, given that I reallyreallyreally didn't enjoy the last one; but I guess being aware but pain-free would be better and less wimpy.







How does that work with sleep, though? Was it just normal sleep, or a sleep-like state? Did you choose to wake up because you felt ready, or did you wake up because of pain and then get back into the Hypnobabying, or..?

I'll check out those birth stories when I finish icing my cake... which I should be doing right now.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Veritaserum: Thanks for the clarification re "checking out". Personally I wouldn't really mind "missing out" on labour, given that I reallyreallyreally didn't enjoy the last one; but I guess being aware but pain-free would be better and less wimpy.







How does that work with sleep, though? Was it just normal sleep, or a sleep-like state? Did you choose to wake up because you felt ready, or did you wake up because of pain and then get back into the Hypnobabying, or..?

I'll check out those birth stories when I finish icing my cake... which I should be doing right now.









I just had my lo 2.5 weeks ago using hypnobabies

I was supposed to have a homebirth but my midwife was at another birth and all the others were out of town.. ended up goin to the hospital, was 10 cm when I got there and I slept 90% of the time, just 'waiting' for the baby to show. it was great.
sorry baby crying..

get it. it's awesome!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Veritaserum: Thanks for the clarification re "checking out". Personally I wouldn't really mind "missing out" on labour, given that I reallyreallyreally didn't enjoy the last one; but I guess being aware but pain-free would be better and less wimpy.







How does that work with sleep, though? Was it just normal sleep, or a sleep-like state? Did you choose to wake up because you felt ready, or did you wake up because of pain and then get back into the Hypnobabying, or..?

I'll check out those birth stories when I finish icing my cake... which I should be doing right now.









It probably wasn't "regular" sleep (I was still having pressure waves/contractions). I felt rested when I woke up, though. I woke up because I felt refreshed and ready to be more active again.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?

I slept through most of my early active labor (because it was night time), then spent a few hours in the tub reading a book. My midwife arrived, saw me, and said "huh. It's probably still early yet." I was at 8cm









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?

I was really comfortable right up until transition, but I kind of lost track of things when the midwife got there and I stopped listening to my cd's and kept having to have fetal heart tones taken and yadda yadda yadda. I can say that all but the last two hours was essentially pain-free. It also enabled me to completely relax through the three-contraction long "pushing" stage (fetal ejection reflex, whee!) that I had.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?









I still don't think any one else could "hypnotize" me. Self-hypnosis is a bit different, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?

Yes. Actually, my first indication that it might work for labor was when I woke up with a charley horse one night while pregnant and managed to get rid of it instantly.

I've taken to listening to the deepening track lately to help when I need to ease into sleep (I work nights) and to get rid of the knots in my shoulders.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 

1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?

Veritaserum described the switch well already, but I wanted to comment on the sleeping bit. My first Hypnobabies birth was around a day long. But it was very gentle for the first 12 hours or so, and I went about my normal day, even working a full day at my job, having dinner and doing our taxes! After the taxes were done and things were getting more intense, I decided to get some rest so I would have energy when we met the baby. I was really enjoying the birthing waves, and found them to not only be comfortable, but enjoyable. I curled up and went to sleep listening to the "Birth Guide" on repeat. I slept soundly for at least 4+ hours. Seriously out COLD. When I woke up, at first I thought things had stopped, but then I got up to go to the bathroom and had a super-powerful birthing wave and knew it was time to go to the birth center. I was fully dilated when we arrived. I don't feel like I "missed" a darn thing. I just used the skills and knowledge I had to do what my instincts told me my body needed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?

My births were intense and powerful. There were fleeting moments when the sensations weren't entirely pleasant, but none of what I felt was painful. There were eve a couple times during my second Hypnobabies birth when things were going very quickly and powerfully (3 hour birth) when I thought to myself, "Ok, I'll be happy when I'm not feeling that crampiness anymore." Then I'd literally find myself laughing at that thought and saying, "Hello! You're giving BIRTH. You've had menstrual cramps worse than anything you're feeling today." So with my really fast birth, when I was working against my body to hold the baby in while the birthing tub was still being filled, there were brief moments when I thought I might be on the verge of pain, but never actually left the realm of minor discomfort. I have no doubt that if I had been doing what my body was asking me to do, I would have remained comfortable - and I would have had my baby at least 45 minutes earlier, too. But what can I say? I really wanted to get some video of the birth and was too shy to share it with anyone unless I gave birth in the tub. So I didn't let him out until the tub was ready!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?









I have absolutely no experience or sensation of being in hypnosis. I listen to the scripts. I do the finger-drop practice. I feel no different when I do them, and nearly always sleep soundly through the script when I practice. Apparently that makes no difference in how it works, since it's all about getting the suggestions to the subconscious mind. As long as you're listening to them like you're supposed to, I guess it makes no difference if you "think" or "feel" that you're hypnotisable. Self-hypnosis is a choice you make. If you choose to accept the suggestions given, you do great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?

I got my very first cavities ever in the last year, after a couple years of going to a very shoddy dentist. So I changed to another one to get them filled. The first cavity I had done with anesthetic and HATED it. It took nearly a week for the swelling to go down and was very painful. The next time I went in, I was supposed to get a couple more done in another part of my mouth, with a third trip for the last one a few weeks later. Instead, I asked him to skip the shots and just proceed. He tried to talk me out of it, but I insisted that we "try" the first one, and I'd get the shot if I needed it. I used my Hypnobabies finger-drop to go into hypnosis and closed my eyes, sending the hypno-anesthesia to my mouth and jaw. I kept waiting for him to get to the "hard" part that hurt the previous time. Next thing I knew he said, "Well, that side is done already. Do you want to do this last one today, so you don't have to come back?" I was shocked! Using Hypnobabies instead of injections of anesthetic made the dental work MORE comfortable, and I had zero recovery time. He said I had to wait an hour to let it set before I ate, and that was it. The previous time it had been a full day before I was able to chew without problems.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
I'm thinking of doing Hypnobabies with my next birth (not currently pregnant, though). I'm curious, if you did it:

1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?


No, that didn't work for me.

Quote:

2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?
It worked very well for my week of pro-dromol labor when I was at home. At the hospital, I eventually got very stressed out and asked for an epidural after about 12 hours (then DS was born 6 hours later). If I could have had a home birth as I originally wanted, who knows?

Quote:

3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?








Dunno, I felt hypnotizable before pregnancy as well.

Quote:

4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?
Yes for many other pains. Haven't had a broken limb but I've had blood draws, dental work and other things, and it works pretty well for all those.

ETA: I did get local anesthetic for all the major dental work. I only used hypnosis for things like the anesthetic injections, the minor work that doesn't require anesthetic, that kind of thing.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

You can read over 250 birth stories of moms using hypnosis here:

http://pregnancybirthandbabies.com/P...th_stories.htm
Read a bunch of them last night. Fascinating! I liked how there were stories for a variety of situations, including induction (which I had with my last birth); and I liked how different women experienced different levels of pain/discomfort and were honest about it. Very, very interesting read. I told DH I was going to do Hypnobabies with my next birth and he said "Oh, k".









How far ahead do you have to start practicing? I'd always thought one started learning the techniques early in the first trimester, but someone mentioned starting six weeks before the birth?


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I tried it for 2 pregnancies and it doesn't work for me. I practiced every day for about 5 months each time and while it was nice and relaxing during pregnancy, it did nothing for prodromal labor, intense braxton hicks and definitely did not help at all for the real thing.


----------



## Rosenbloom (Jun 13, 2010)

I was preparing for Hypnobirthing by reading a book and mastering techniques almost every day during pregnancy. I skipped one detail - practice with the partner. I thought I knew so well what to do, was very self-confident.
Well, during my very long early labor (2 days) and pretty short active labor (4 hours) I did not even remember about hypno- techniques. So I would recommend you to make sure your partner will remind you by stroking your hand for example (as they suggest in the book).


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd just like to point out that Hypnobabies and HypnoBirthing are totally separate programs.







When dh and I took a HypnoBirthing class with our second baby, it was frustrating that we didn't have a lot of ways to really practice the deeper techniques taught in the book. Thankfully, Hypnobabies sold a set of scripts and recordings that I was able to use to reinforce my HypnoBirthing tools and I had a nice birth.

One of the things I really liked about Hypnobabies was that all of the techniques were reinforced by a recording or a script (or both), which made it easy to practice (with or without dh). I felt confident that I could use Hypnobabies by myself or with my husband/doula/etc. because I didn't _have_ to rely on anyone else. I felt much more secure knowing that I didn't need a "coach" to get me through. Hypnosis was a good fit for my need to feel in control of a situation.


----------



## Rosenbloom (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 
I'd just like to point out that Hypnobabies and HypnoBirthing are totally separate programs.









Thanks, I did not know that


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
I'm thinking of doing Hypnobabies with my next birth (not currently pregnant, though). I'm curious, if you did it:

1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep. How long can you do this, and when? Does it only work during early labour, or could you sleep from 4cm to 9 if you were skilled enough at it? Would there be any reason *not* to, if you didn't mind "missing" most of your labour (ie. the painful, non-baby-having part)?

There is no part of my labor during which I could have slept. No way I could have missed it (I used Hypnobabies for #2).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?

My Hynobabies labor hurt as much as my Bradley labor. It was a much shorter labor (for many reasons, IMO) but hurt just as much. That said, I never focused on having a painless birth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?









I really had never given this much thought before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?

I use it when I get a stomach virus. There is nothing I hate worse than a stomach virus. I'd go through 12 labors to avoid one stomach virus. I use the finger drop & light switch to try to avoid throwing up.


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

I did both Hypnobirthing and Hyponobabies (one during each pregnancy) and found both very helpful in their own way. However, neither took the pain away. Both did a great job of helping me keep calm during my labors, which IMO is 90% of the battle, because if you stay calm, adrenaline will not be released and adrenaline slows labor down and makes it hurt more.

I feel that listening to the Hypnobabies tapes every night (they are great) really made my pregnancy a relaxing time, and did "brainwash" me to a certain extent in a way that helped my second labor be VERY straightforward and a totally successful and relatively quick homebirth. I did absolutely feel pain during borth labors, though, but I wouldn't change that, or take any minute I sent with the hypnosis classes back.


----------



## Cassaba (Apr 7, 2009)

I am taking Bradley classes. Has anyone combined Hypnobabies with what they learned in Bradley? Is that possible?


----------



## SC_Jan (May 19, 2010)

I didn't use hypnobabies but I did sleep through most of my second labor. I had a couple days of prodromal, got checked Saturday evening in hospital triage and was 3-4 with contractions spacing out but getting harder. I went home and watched a DVD, midway through the movie I had to get on hands and knees and breathe through the contractions.

After the movie (maybe 9pm) I went upstairs to bed and slept soundly, woke up about 2 and headed to the hospital, clearly in transition (nausea, frquent strong contractions). I was 10 cm on arrival. So I KNOW the sleeping part can happen


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that's weird.








How did that happen? Did you make a conscious effort to fall asleep, or just zonk out? Sounds neat, anyway.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

This is great to read, I think hypnobabies is a good fit and I'm looking into classes in the city I'm moving to at 20 weeks (DC)


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I read this last night before I went to bed. I woke up in the middle of the night with a charley horse in my calf and I immediately thought of this thread, turned off my switch and said PEACE to myself. It stopped right away!







I had never tried that before but it worked beautifully.

I don't really have much more to add... I







Hypnobabies... used it with both labors so far. I find it most helpful in learning how to completely relax my body so it can work more efficiently. Both my labors progressed very quickly. Transition and pushing is very intense for me so it doesn't make me numb by any means. I would call it intense pressure, not pain. I am NOT the type that you see in the videos quietly giving birth. I vocalize during transition and roar during pushing. The energy going through me is just too intense to hold it in.









If I had long labors I could sleep through them with Hypnobabies, no doubt.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassaba* 
I am taking Bradley classes. Has anyone combined Hypnobabies with what they learned in Bradley? Is that possible?

The instructors will probably say no, since they usually say not to combine hypno-techniques with other classes. but IMO, yes. My 1st was Bradley and when I was pregnant with my 2nd I was still teaching Bradley and also writing my own class. I used the Hypnobabies home study and thought it was a great supplement to what I already knew.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SublimeBirthGirl* 
The instructors will probably say no, since they usually say not to combine hypno-techniques with other classes. but IMO, yes. My 1st was Bradley and when I was pregnant with my 2nd I was still teaching Bradley and also writing my own class. I used the Hypnobabies home study and thought it was a great supplement to what I already knew.

The reason it's not recommended to combine Hypnobabies with another method (such as Bradley) is that it's confusing to the subconscious to learn new ideas such as "birth can be comfortable and easy" _while also_ learning "pain-coping" techniques for when you will _inevitably_ feel pain. "Pain-with-a-purpose" is certainly a valid approach, but it doesn't lend itself to blending well with an approach like Hypnobabies. Moms who try to combine the two are frequently (though not always) disappointed with the results and would probably have been more satisfied if they had just picked one or the other.

I definitely used traditional labor coping tools (vocalizing, moving, massage, water, etc.) with Hypnobabies, but I thought of them as "comfort measures". I didn't need them because I was in pain. I used them because they increased my comfort.


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

i used the monagan method Hypnobabies. it was my 5th and it was AMAZING. i only did it at the end of my pregnancy. only a couple private sessions. The Cd's are what helps a lot. You use them to go to bed through your pregnancy and when you are in labor they help you get into your relaxed state. I was lucky enough to have my hypno instructor/friend come during the beginning labor to read through a visualization, though i didnt feel it was the same as when i was not dealing with contractions on her couch! its also something my husband could have done.

I still really cant believe how pain free it was! i was a complete skeptic and dont blame anyone for not believing it. but it worked for me and i will use it again!

The BEST tool i learned was to breath the baby out. i had three pushing contractions. the first one instinctively bared (sp?) down and that is the only time i felt pain!!! i was so relaxed that tighting my muscles was counter acting the work my body was doing to expel the baby. the next two pushing contraction were amazing. there was just continueous movement as the baby slid out. i remained relaxed, i felt like a fly on the wall just observing this baby gently slide out. i pulled her up, shocked and excited, it still amazes me! Oh i was in the bath tub too.


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

oh i have used Bradley before the hypno babies and definately used some of the positions. i loved the early labor side laying position so you can rest up and still progress. you still need to know position for labor, squating, ect...i cant remember if the hypnobabies book goes over these things. i havent cracked it open in a couple of years.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
1. I've read about women deciding to "switch off" during labour and go to sleep.

I was in and out of sleep for a fair part of early labor (it was night-time) but I wasn't actively using HypnoBabies at that time.

Quote:

2. How much of the pain did you control/eliminate with Hypnobabies? Did it work even during transition?
None. I started trying to use it when things got painful and by that time the pain was so bad I couldn't focus enough to control my breathing. (In retrospect I think I was near transition at that point.)

Quote:

3. Did it work for anyone who, prior to pregnancy, didn't "feel" hypnotisable?








n/a because it didn't work for me, but I've since been hypnotized by others and I am moderately hypnotizable.

Quote:

4. Have you used it since with other pains; and if so, what kinds? Would it work for a broken leg? Giving blood? Dental work?
I haven't had any other pain so bad that I felt I needed a 'technique.' My dentist says I have a very high pain tolerance. I'm not generally bothered by injections, blood draws, or light dental work (filling shallow cavities) without anesthetic. I've never broken a bone.

I used the Mongan book and CD at home for most of the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. I've been told by others that it 'didn't work' because I didn't start trying to use the techniques until I was already in a lot of pain. But she doesn't say anywhere in the book that you have to start *before* you feel the pain.









I find it interesting that some pps have said that it helped for relaxation and fear but not pain. I didn't have any fear of childbirth really, and I wasn't afraid at any point during labor or delivery (despite being in a lot of pain). So maybe I just didn't have the fear/tension that the method is supposed to alleviate. Regardless, even without fear, there was a heck of a lot of pain and the Hypnobabies didn't do much about that for me.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I used the Mongan book and CD at home for most of the 2nd and 3rd trimesters....Regardless, even without fear, there was a heck of a lot of pain and the Hypnobabies didn't do much about that for me.

I'm confused. Did you HypnoBirthing (Mongan, the yellow or blue book with 1 or 2 CDs) or Hypnobabies (Kerry Tuschhoff, multiple books, several CDs)? I've used both and they are VERY different. Hypnobabies is much more comprehensive and (imo and ime) more effective.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I've been told by others that it 'didn't work' because I didn't start trying to use the techniques until I was already in a lot of pain. But she doesn't say anywhere in the book that you have to start *before* you feel the pain.

Hypnosis (any method) is generally easier and tends to be more effective if started it early because it triggers a release of endorphins that builds over time. More frequent hypnosis = deeper hypnosis = (typically) more comfort

So, if a woman gets a jump start on endorphins before labor is super intense, it generally results in greater comfort (although not necessarily pain-free). Hypnobabies definitely recommends starting the techniques early. I guess Mongan does not (I can't remember since it has been awhile since I read her book)? I got the message that Mongan thinks women who feel pain "didn't do it right" or "didn't believe enough" whereas Kerry/Hypnobabies is more about helping moms have the best birth possible no matter what happens.


----------



## SC_Jan (May 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Now that's weird.







How did that happen? Did you make a conscious effort to fall asleep, or just zonk out? Sounds neat, anyway.









LOL. It was weird. The funniest part is that my husband and I decided "This is it" and agreed to stay up until we left for the hospital. Shortly thereafter, I went up to bed and he followed. When I woke up in transition, I even made him a pot of coffee before waking him up (of course, I had to crawl back up the stairs). I remember pointing at it as he whisked me out the door. He chose not to have a cup


----------



## branbran54 (Jun 16, 2010)

Is the homestudy of Hypnobabies as effective as the classes? We don't have any classes within driving distance so I will have to use the homestudy, but I am worried that it will not work as well. Should I start it earlier in the pregnancy so that I can work more at it because of that or will the standard practice be enough? We are ttc so it will be awhile before I have to use it.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 
I'm confused. Did you HypnoBirthing (Mongan, the yellow or blue book with 1 or 2 CDs) or Hypnobabies (Kerry Tuschhoff, multiple books, several CDs)? I've used both and they are VERY different. Hypnobabies is much more comprehensive and (imo and ime) more effective.









It was definitely the Mongan method. Sorry, I get confused about the Hypno* terminology (it's been a year).

Quote:

Hypnosis (any method) is generally easier and tends to be more effective if started it early because it triggers a release of endorphins that builds over time. More frequent hypnosis = deeper hypnosis = (typically) more comfort
Probably so. I guess my suck-it-up technique for early labor pain didn't do me any favors when the going got tough.









Quote:

I got the message that Mongan thinks women who feel pain "didn't do it right" or "didn't believe enough"
I don't really remember. I don't think I would have believed that even if she'd said it though. I wasn't expecting pain-free. I was hoping for not-much-pain - though that didn't happen unfortunately - but not *expecting* anything in particular I'd say. I did think the self-hypnosis would be of some help for whatever the level of pain, but was pretty disappointed with that. Guess I'll start earlier next time.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *branbran54* 
Is the homestudy of Hypnobabies as effective as the classes? We don't have any classes within driving distance so I will have to use the homestudy, but I am worried that it will not work as well. Should I start it earlier in the pregnancy so that I can work more at it because of that or will the standard practice be enough? We are ttc so it will be awhile before I have to use it.

The home study is a great option if you can't do a live Hypnobabies class.







Here's a chart on when to start:

http://www.birthnaturally.org/Hypnob...classchart.htm

I chose to listen to Affirmations for Pregnancy, Special Place, and Easy Comfortable Childbirth a few times a week. At around 28 weeks (when I could commit to daily practice) is when I chose to do the rest of the program as written.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I don't really remember. I don't think I would have believed that even if she'd said it though. I wasn't expecting pain-free. I was hoping for not-much-pain - though that didn't happen unfortunately - but not *expecting* anything in particular I'd say. I did think the self-hypnosis would be of some help for whatever the level of pain, but was pretty disappointed with that. Guess I'll start earlier next time.









I'm sorry you were disappointed. That couldn't have been pleasant!







Yes, I would encourage you to start sooner rather than later and you might want to look into a more comprehensive hypnosis program such as Hypnobabies if you do choose to give hypnosis another go.


----------



## dara00 (Mar 30, 2007)

hello, I have a question about what you listen to during labor. do you just play the birth guide tracks repeatedly throughout? thanks!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dara00* 
hello, I have a question about what you listen to during labor. do you just play the birth guide tracks repeatedly throughout? thanks!

I listened to whatever I felt like.







I listened to the Birth Guide CD a few times, Deepening, Birthing Day Affirmations, a playlist of music I like (Cat Stevens, Beatles, etc.), Special Place, etc. With my last baby, Birthing Day Affirmations was my favorite. With the baby before that, I really liked the Birth Guide CD. Sometimes I didn't listen to anything and just used my lightswitch and other cues. The important thing is to remember to use your tools.


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

I used Monagan method. I read the book but did some private sessions all in the last month or so of my pregnancy. I worked great for me. i passed the book onto a friend with her 5th baby and she oNLy read the book and said it was very effective. she was great till people at the hospital started making a loud fuss and broke her concentration. With a little more practice she probably could have regained it.

I will re read the book and since the morning sickness is making sleeping uncomfortable i think i will start listening to the CD's now in early pregnancy. I think the CD's are still on my MP3 player which is nice. i would say you cant be too early! more practice the better.


----------

